# Asbo cats



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

hi guys,here is a chance to shame your ASBO cats.if i could give asbo to any cats i would give it to my two tai and chi.they are the worlds most naughtist cats.lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's cos they is Siamese and Orientals - the baddest naughtiest cats on the planet!!! :lol2:

(Is the Oriental OK - his haws are up on that photo?)


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

feorag said:


> That's cos they is Siamese and Orientals - the baddest naughtiest cats on the planet!!! :lol2:
> 
> (Is the Oriental OK - his haws are up on that photo?)


hi feorag,they have both had problem with there haws in the past.they do have regular cheek ups with the vets it a on going thing with them.they are will looked after tho.we can never breed from them so they have a little bit less to play with now.lol


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Mines a massive hooligan too and guess what he is......... Yup Oriental. There may be a lesson to be learned here :lol2:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i love them to bits,but i have never known such a naughty animal in all my life.they are just into everything and dont let up.:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... My pointy faced cat is a pest, too! (she's obviously got some oriental in her somewhere,but no idea where *lol*) She's a terrible theif, as well!!!!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

come on guys its our turn to get our own back,put pics up and shame them.lol


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Kaito (aka Captain Dreadful or on a bad day Captain B:censor:d


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

my ginger cat is nicknamed asbo


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Two of mine should have asbo's lol
This is Teeny, she drives me nuts into everything, she climbs up doors and sits on the top of them, she hates the dog with a passion and always batters him. She feels the need to run full speed from sitting down and it gives me a heart attack











Her partner in crime Marley. He copies everything Teeny does and is learning all her bad habits. We moved from a flat into a house with stairs and suddenly he's the master of the staircase. If you go up them you end up with him hanging off your leg Even the american bulldog wont pass him.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Rome (tonkinese) - he very naughty he will jump on your legs when your going up the stairs and will hide and jump on you when your walking down the hallway. hes very spoilt indeed.
He also bites my face when im trying to sleep and plays with anything that moves


----------



## claires (Sep 10, 2008)

Im sure my bengal has a secret stash of catnip somewhere that shes addcited too, she has a favorite habit of running down the stairs, launching off and skidding round the laminate floor knocking everything over at stupid times of night. Cats are mad, but great!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Boo my deaf white cat needs an ASBO. He climbs on top of doors chases my daughter down the stairs spends half the day trying to escape from the garden. He shreds paper and ambushes my sweet little persian
:flrt: The dogs are terrified of him too What a naughty cat he is and ya know what we love him to bits and wouldnt change him for anything:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

groovy chick said:


> Her partner in crime Marley. He copies everything Teeny does and is learning all her bad habits. We moved from a flat into a house with stairs and suddenly he's the master of the staircase. If you go up them you end up with him hanging off your leg Even the american bulldog wont pass him.


Naw - you can't give that cat an ASBO - he's looks a real softie - couldn't possibly deserve an ASBO



Evie said:


> Kaito (aka Captain Dreadful or on a bad day Captain B:censor:d


Gorgeous cat that! 

This is Briagha, my Havana (aka "The Brown Bugger") who I lost about 15 years ago to heart failure when he was only 3 years old. Now he, on the other hand, was wicked - absolutely wicked!! He managed to get locked in the utility room on Christmas Eve with the defrosting turkey and caused us to be probably the only family eating a 1-legged turkey for Christmas dinner!!










After I lost him I lasted about 2 weeks without an oriental in the house (even though I had 5 other cats by then) before I HAD to have one. I could face another havana, so I got myself an Oriental Black (aka "The Black Bugger") She is my Siamese, Luna's grandmother. 









And a couple of Luna's half-sisters up to mischief in our house before they left us.

Halfway up the curtains










And hanging off my newly ironed sweatshirts!










That little mackerel tabby was trouble personified - I so wanted to keep her!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oops, forgot, I suppose I should add a photo of my own ASBO cat - This is Luna. As I sit here on the computer in the spare bedroom, my husband has gone to get changed in our bedroom next door and all I can hear is her wailing at him for attention and him walking around the bedroom saying "Shut up" "Shut up" "Shut up" - SHE HASN'T!!!! :lol2: 
Nothing new there then!!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous cat that!


Thank you Feorag. He has certainly come on since I got him. He is even quite cuddly sometimes - a far cry from the traumatised cat I brought home. It's us humans that are now traumatised :lol2:

Your Havana is stunning and has a similar look to Kaito.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I had a Seal Tabby point Siamese called Kaito. Gorgeous boy and so naughty he lived until he was 18 and I still miss him. He was a rescue cat


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I had a Seal Tabby point Siamese called Kaito. Gorgeous boy and so naughty he lived until he was 18 and I still miss him. He was a rescue cat


If this kaito carries on he won't make 2 years :lol2:
We named him after Kaito Nakamura from the Heroes series. Looks like this in Japanese 中村楓翔 (google's fab innit)

His worst trait is farting when he's worried - really bad, we try hard to keep him sweet


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought it might have been Kaito from "The Pink Panther" :lol2:

Wherever he got his name from he's very typically Oriental and thanks for the comments on my Havana - God I loved that cat and was devastated when he died! 

He NEVER forgot anyone who upset him and would bide his time until he could get them back - and he always did. His favourite place to sit was on the microwave which was on top of the fridge right at the kitchen door. One of Barry's friends upset him one day by putting his whole hand over Briagha's head and shaking it (he was furious) but he waited his time until one day he was sitting there just as Don walked into the kitchen and he nearly had his eye out!!

I had him for almost a week before he had a name! His registered name was Moondial Chocolate Fudge (called so because his breeder said he looked just like a dollop of chocolate fudge when he was born). I knew he was going to be special and wanted a special name for him. 3 days after I brought him home he was whisked off to the Isle of Arran for our annual holiday and one day I was looking through a gaelic dictionary and saw the word Briagha (pronounced Bree-uh) and that it meant beautiful and that was it - Briagha he was! I wrote this poem for a Cat Magazine when he was still alive.

*Ode to Briagha*

I’ve got a Havana, Briagha is his name
How will I remember him in my Cat Hall of Fame?
Well you will find him listed in my feline catalogue
As the only cat I've ever owned who should have been a dog!

I have three other cats who all have feline characteristics
But Briagha, well quite frankly he defies all the logistics
He’s the misfit of the family, not like the other three
And when you've read my story, I'm sure you will agree

Correct me if I'm wrong, but cats are light upon their feet?
Perhaps that is because their feet are very small and neat
When Briagha is upstairs it’s like an army overhead
And you should hear the noise he makes when he falls off the bed!

Believe you me he falls a lot, because he cannot jump
Every time he tries it, he ends up on his rump
He breaks the rule that says a cat always lands on its feet
Not Briagha! He lands upside down and then admits defeat

He never jumps on anything, but climbs it like a tree
He even climbs my trouser leg to get up on my knee!
But when it comes to climbing trees, he’s just no good at all
He only tried it once but was too frightened he would fall

Each visitor who comes to call is sniffed from head to toes
He even climbs up on their knees to sniff their hair and nose
Some find it disconcerting to be quite so contemplated
But Briagha thinks it is his right to be accommodated!

His strangest quirk of all is his gastronomic taste
Anyone with Hula Hoops is immediately chased
His main addiction is for chives, spring onions and leeks
We often call him "onion breath" because at times he reeks!

Briagha is a Gaelic word and it means beautiful
Now you may be wondering "Is that really suitable?"
I know in certain cases, a name can be deceptive
But if you knew my Briagha, you would find it quite effective

His forte is his temperament, he shows me such devotion
In fact it could be said that he displays dog-like emotion
Unlike my other feline friends, he’s never far from me
My beautiful, affectionate and very loyal Bree!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's my lot









Meg (the tortoiseshell) keeps bringin all sorts of interesting animals into my dads house. So far the list is 1 baby Black Mamba, 2 Camel spiders, 1 Baboon spider, numerous House Geckos, Mantids, 2 Doves, kittens (two litters), a angama (southern rock one we think), hundreds of locusts and most impressive of all 3 Elephant shrews (these things seem to jump in the air then run away in the style of a cartoon). As you might have guessed my dad lives in Botswana.

Now Suzi. She lives with me.








She's fascinated by crickets. And tries to get the box open to eat them regularly. 









Has her own castle









Grumpy when woken up.









Loves ladders

Loves to chase my feet. Play fights most of the time. Bites a lot. Doesn't know when to stop play fighting and gets rough. 









I can't open a box without her being in it.









Takes up most of the bed.









But does look cute sometimes


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cool poem Eileen:no1: I love Havanas:flrt:All beautiful cats on here


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you - and I know you do!!! They're something special Havanas and I will have another one, one day. If I didn't have the problems in the household that I have at the minute I'd have another one now!! Just need to wait until some of the older ones have gone and hopefully the anti-social behaviour stops!!


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

my asbo ragdoll kitten Beau, he's bigger now but all recent pics are on my phone. 
he attacks the dog and bites and scatches, hides behind the curtains to leap out, he jumps up walls, bites and scratches hubby's feet, he too watches crix, stalks the rabbit,
good as gold for me though, loves his mummy!!!!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

My asbo cat Alvin is a slob and a pest! if hes not running around like a child on smarties he slobbing about the floor!! he constantly trying to wind up my pet mice(obv not a good pet to have when you have a cat lol) 

his usual postition! such a slob so he is lol








was cleaning out a tank and he decided to make himself at home in it!









when he was 14weeks old


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous cat - far too 'pretty' to be a hooligan!!! :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Alvin looks like my sisters cat Dexter. Now he is a monster. Spends most of his time hunting my mums ducks.


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> My asbo cat Alvin is a slob and a pest! if hes not running around like a child on smarties he slobbing about the floor!! he constantly trying to wind up my pet mice(obv not a good pet to have when you have a cat lol)
> 
> his usual postition! such a slob so he is lol
> 
> ...



Awwwww.. theres ma son rearranging his rocks again!!:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Clio, my female Chocolate Tortie point Siamese cat deserves an ASBO! She is a right little madam! You are lucky if you get a few strokes in before she turns & scratches or bites you! And god help her big brother Zander or my Jack Russell Terrier if they have some food that she wants! Fur flies & a Cream Point Siamese & a Jack Russell scarper, leaving Clio eating the food & moaning a warning to them to stay away!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

bump this up guys,love your replys.hope to get a few more on here.lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My next Asbo cat is arriving here in November when hes old enough to cause Mayhem :lol2: Meet Dennis my baby Sphynx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So he's definitely going to be Dennis then, is he? Love it!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes I think he really suits it


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

shell195 said:


> my next asbo cat is arriving here in november when hes old enough to cause mayhem :lol2: Meet dennis my baby sphynx


wow....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ginger...pure evil

Zingi...pure mentalist!

Scooby.. Mental

Tom...Cute but mental!

WHOOP




























lol

fun...


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

my burmese, kaspa should have an asbo


----------

